# AI-generated fursonnas/furry art



## Purplefuzz (May 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258360231194701824
So yeah a guy i follow on twitter has found furry art purely made by the same AI bots that did the human face stuff.


----------



## Simo (May 7, 2020)

Huh...interesting. Is there a link to the generator anywhere? Would like to try this : )


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2020)

Hah, joke's on this AI. I'm almost sure those are at least 20 people's fursonas.


----------



## Bababooey (May 7, 2020)

Simo said:


> Huh...interesting. Is there a link to the generator anywhere? Would like to try this : )


This Fursona Does Not Exist
Found it.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 7, 2020)

So now I want to see AI generated furry porn, out of a curiosity for the dominant themes.


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 7, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> So now I want to see AI generated furry porn, out of a curiosity for the dominant themes.



Oh cue the surreal horror for the the AI failing on some tries.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 7, 2020)

This is pretty interesting. I just hope that these sonas aren't taken and are truly all ai created.


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 7, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This is pretty interesting. I just hope that these sonas aren't taken and are truly all ai created.



I think the fair use rule is at play here, Since the guy doing this project is using 50,000 images from e621.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 7, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> I think the fair use rule is at play here, Since the guy doing this project is using 50,000 images from e621.


Some people have rules on how their characters are protrayed or reproduced. I actually specify people can't reproduce my character without my permission so this can get pretty legally bad fast.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to see something like this go to court.

"Your honor, my client did not steal this fursona"
"That's bullshit, he stole it and he knows it"
"No, he wrote a program that uses publicly shared images at random, which he then shared with a non-profit purpose under fair use. Besides, the accuser is from Iraq, why is he suing someone from the other side of the world where they have entirely different laws?"
"Because he stole my client's fucking OC"

"Both parties are sent to prison for life, with no possibility of parole. OC - don't steal, biatch" *opens e621 on his phone*

The site of the ai-generated fursonas gave me motion sickness. But damn, a lot of them characters look amazing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 7, 2020)

Oh dear god


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 7, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Oh dear god


My eyes! They burn!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 7, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> My eyes! They burn!


You're lucky you're still sane. That's a Class B eldritch abomination


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 7, 2020)

50,000 e621 images? Including tags like "what has science done" , "what", or the infamous cheese-grater image? That AI probably has PTSD. I'm shocked those fursonas came out half as decent.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 7, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> 50,000 e621 images? Including tags like "what has science done" , "what", or the infamous cheese-grater image? That AI probably has PTSD. I'm shocked those fursonas came out half as decent.



There's some bad ones. In all honesty, they probably created 50,000 just to get 100 good ones. Interestingly, you can dollar store Judy Hops, Krystal, Fem-Nick Wylde, and a few other commonly drawn characters as creations.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 7, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> There's some bad ones. In all honesty, they probably created 50,000 just to get 100 good ones. Interestingly, you can dollar store Judy Hops, Krystal, Fem-Nick Wylde, and a few other commonly drawn characters as creations.


I see, so these are likely cherry-picked good results from a large batch of hits or misses? I also spotted an off-brand Leafeon, and a few goat moms.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2020)

For rng fun.

Generate a new number using this link.RANDOM.ORG - Integer Generator

And replace the number in red.
https://thisfursonadoesnotexist.com/v2/jpgs-2x/seed00000.jpg


----------



## Guifrog (May 7, 2020)

One of the first that appeared to me


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 7, 2020)

Meh, I doubt it. Ever played a city-building or management game? The AI can't even figure out how a one way street works in those things.

I feel like it's one of those click-bait things just made to get some laughs.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 8, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> One of the first that appeared to me



It's Nick Wilde's methed up cousin.


----------



## Ghostbird (May 8, 2020)

Derp cat


----------



## Purplefuzz (May 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Meh, I doubt it. Ever played a city-building or management game? The AI can't even figure out how a one way street works in those things.



That a AI NPC 96% of games are gimped anyways despite a R5 2600/i3 8350k being enough for very advanced game AI. These are bot groups being taught to draw furry art by using 50k of furry art of few OC's. 

The only issue is that these bots can't make a background without looking like a mild DPH/DXM trip.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 8, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> One of the first that appeared to me


By Talos, what is going ON with the ears on the sonas to the right and left of that? What is that large protrusion from her head on the left one? It looks like someone is draining her color like life-force. And why does cat Judy Hopps have one ear and a small blunted goat horn? These are clearly rhetorical questions... but I wish I could ask the AI what it's thought process was! >_<


----------



## Ghostbird (May 8, 2020)

this is one sexy beast


----------



## Rayd (May 8, 2020)

dear god


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 8, 2020)

@Ghostbird @Aprilycan 

This. This is the kind of stuff I imagine an AI would make when trying to "create" art from images.


----------



## Faexie (May 8, 2020)

Been staring at it for a while and the all look pretty good of at least decent...

Here's some of the weirder ones I found

First one aint furry at all, second one has seen some shit


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2020)

At first I thought that this would be a neat thing, but I clearly overestimated the power of AI, lol.
Half of these images will haunt my nightmares forever and ever, like that one that @Toby_Morpheus shared.
Like.... Chimeras kinda freak me out, man, and that one looked like a chimera.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 8, 2020)

I found another speaking some eldritch language


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I found another speaking some eldritch language


Not as bad as the other one.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 8, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not as bad as the other one.


Hmmm...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 8, 2020)

Could someone explain what this was before it got messed up?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Hmmm...





Toby_Morpheus said:


> Could someone explain what this was before it got messed up?


I have a feeling that these are going to be memes....
And that whomever created this AI is so embarrassed, lol.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 8, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have a feeling that these are going to be memes....
> And that whomever created this AI is so embarrassed, lol.


It's not easy making an AI that can handle all these complexities right away.
Deep Dream used to only make things have eyeballs or dog faces. Now it does a lot more
Deep Dream Generator


----------



## HecticSeth (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 9, 2020)

Guys, these are clearly hybrid fursonas and y'allz is just haters.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 9, 2020)

ibb.co: B3-BFF824-B4-FE-418-C-B36-F-627-D372-B757-D-1
Behold. The face of a creature that just realized she has no mouth and will inevitably die of starvation. I saw this gem under a random seed it spat out and had to catch an image before leaving work. It looks like an anthropomorphic potato.


----------



## Punji (May 9, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> ibb.co: B3-BFF824-B4-FE-418-C-B36-F-627-D372-B757-D-1
> Behold. The face of a creature that just realized she has no mouth and will inevitably die of starvation. I saw this gem under a random seed it spat out and had to catch an image before leaving work. It looks like an anthropomorphic potato.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 9, 2020)

Maybe it can give me ideas about how to make a nonexistent species for my universe. And it's most unlikely that you'll encounter someone else with the same designs and discuss about theft. (While the designs from AI, which is based upon various artists', may be an issue somehow.)


----------



## Birdbf (May 9, 2020)

I’ve been looking through this with my group chat for like, 35 minutes. These are our favorites I think. Classic.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 9, 2020)

Judy calm the comps im haming a stmoke


----------



## Tyno (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Faexie (May 9, 2020)

Finally found weird stuff!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 9, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I found another speaking some eldritch language


I always find it interesting when an AI tries to recreate writing.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 9, 2020)

This is amusing and disturbing at the same time.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 9, 2020)

HecticSeth said:


> View attachment 86360


This looks like someone is being melted by a slime monster hiding on the ceiling.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 9, 2020)

This is good material for a furry 'cursed' twitch stream because some of these haunt my psyche.

So what's the consensus in terms of copyright? Are these creations Free Use since they were made by an artist who can't technically own anything because they are a possession themselves? Do they belong to the AI owner even though these are conglomerations of 50,000 copyrighted works? Hate to go off topic, but this fascinates the lawyer within me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 9, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> This is good material for a furry 'cursed' twitch stream because some of these haunt my psyche.
> 
> So what's the consensus in terms of copyright? Are these creations Free Use since they were made by an artist who can't technically own anything because they are a possession themselves? Do they belong to the AI owner even though these are conglomerations of 50,000 copyrighted works? Hate to go off topic, but this fascinates the lawyer within me.


Cursory thought would be fair use in support of the AI author(s)


----------



## KD142000 (May 9, 2020)

Who made this and why do they insist on destroying our sense of sight?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 9, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> This is good material for a furry 'cursed' twitch stream because some of these haunt my psyche.
> 
> So what's the consensus in terms of copyright? Are these creations Free Use since they were made by an artist who can't technically own anything because they are a possession themselves? Do they belong to the AI owner even though these are conglomerations of 50,000 copyrighted works? Hate to go off topic, but this fascinates the lawyer within me.


I think anything that looks exactly like a copyrighted character shouldn't be owned by anyone but the original copyright holder. Because Nick Wilde #2685 is still Nick Wilde.


----------



## Tyno (May 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Who made this and why do they insist on destroying our sense of sight?


Weaken the meat bags before taking over... smart.


----------



## Ghostbird (May 9, 2020)

The must have fashion accessory this season...tumors


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Who made this and why do they insist on destroying our sense of sight?


Let's just be glad these images are based on SFW art, because I would hate to see where the AI places genitals.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 9, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Let's just be glad these images are based on SFW art, because I would hate to see where the AI places genitals.



I would like to see, for the lulz.
And then unsee


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 9, 2020)

I can't tell if this is SFW or not. It depends on what things are ...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 9, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I can't tell if this is SFW or not. It depends on what things are ...


I think this qualifies as 'medical education'


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 9, 2020)

Mine actually turned out good I am surprised by that the AI did a good drawing.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 9, 2020)

I found @LucyTheDumbYeen
... maybe?


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 9, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I found @LucyTheDumbYeen
> ... maybe?


What is she eating? What the hell?


----------



## Faexie (May 10, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Mine actually turned out good I am surprised by that the AI did a good drawing.


As far as I've experienced images are 80-90% pretty good. Though I would advise doing a reverse image search to see if it looks too much like an already created character before taking one of them for yourself


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 10, 2020)

Ramona Rat said:


> As far as I've experienced images are 80-90% pretty good. Though I would advise doing a reverse image search to see if it looks too much like an already created character before taking one of them for yourself


I just did a Google Image Search and found no similar images to this one so it is mine.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 10, 2020)

Ghostbird said:


> View attachment 86406 View attachment 86404 View attachment 86405 The must have fashion accessory this season...tumors


Oh no! the one at the top left corner has a full extra liver at the back of her head!


----------



## Ghostbird (May 10, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oh no! the one at the top left corner has a full extra liver at the back of her head!


More like a liver with a cat growing out of it!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259516120215797760


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2020)

I've appeared on e621 a few times. I wonder if Jamie was ever used for one of these pics.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I found @LucyTheDumbYeen
> ... maybe?


If I didn't know better, I'd say this is NSFW as hell


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Mine actually turned out good I am surprised by that the AI did a good drawing.


It can do faces fairly well when it wants to.
The good stuff is decent. The bad stuff is really bad though lol.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd say this is NSFW as hell



What about this one? It looks like something, but it's not ... ?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> What about this one? It looks like something, but it's not ... ?


She needs to get that checked.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

I found @KimberVaile


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

I found @Sairn 






Haha, CAT!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Words cannot


----------



## Sairn (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I found @Sairn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO MOUTH CAT, WHAT IS THIS :O

*Nyooms to other room in fear*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

I like to chew on rocks while someone throws tiny swords at me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Is this a closed species?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Pretty sure this is @SoL-JoS


----------



## KimberVaile (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I found @KimberVaile


Damn, you found me out!. I admit, I wanted to style my hair for a day!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Words cannot


Didn't know you could customize  your Cyberpunk 2077 character THIS much. lmao


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I like to chew on rocks while someone throws tiny swords at me.


I think that is his tongue based on the position.


----------



## Ghostbird (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Words cannot


This makes me feel uncomfortable:[


----------



## Throwaway (May 10, 2020)

This is one that I’m actively using as my pfp on telegram for species swap week.


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Pretty sure this is @SoL-JoS


except that's a foxxo?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Who made this and why do they insist on destroying our sense of sight?



Cuz all the time, humans can't resist the urge to venture into untouched areas, even if it's a santuary. So this one isn't an exception Xd


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> except that's a foxxo?



All I see is a yellow


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> All I see is a yellow


ur a gray


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> ur a gray


*hums X-Files theme*


----------



## SoL-JoS (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *hums X-Files theme*


nO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *hums X-Files theme*



What does a gray have to do with X-Fjles?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> What does a gray have to do with X-Fjles?


Grey alien - Wikipedia

These are commonly called "greys" in UFO circles.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Grey alien - Wikipedia
> 
> These are commonly called "greys" in UFO circles.



Oh, you mean greys. Yeah, sure. Just not grays.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, you mean greys. Yeah, sure. Just not grays.


Same thing.
That pic looks like a pet of one btw lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Same thing.
> That pic looks like a pet of one btw lol



Butt srsly, I have never of "greys" being used as a term for aliens. I always thought they were little green men.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled blah blah blah ...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Butt srsly, I have never of "greys" being used as a term for aliens. I always thought they were little green men.


That's odd. Yeah, the little green men are popular, but tall, thin greys are almost just as popular.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> That's odd. Yeah, the little green men are popular, but tall, thin greys are almost just as popular.



And I freaking love X-Files. That is, until Mulder left.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> And I freaking love X-Files. That is, until Mulder left.


Yeah I feel you on that one
X-Files was one of the first live-action sci-fi shows i watched after cartoons started becoming too kiddie for me.
X-files, Stargate, Star Trek, among others.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yeah I feel you on that one
> X-Files was one of the first live-action sci-fi shows i watched after cartoons started becoming too kiddie for me.
> X-files, Stargate, Star Trek, among others.



But now there are cartoons for adult.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> But now there are cartoons for adult.


Oh, I know. I watch them.
I'm also back to reading comic books.
Working on Transmetropolitan right now. I recommend it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Oh, I know. I watch them.
> I'm also back to reading comic books.
> Working on Transmetropolitan right now. I recommend it.



I never did get into comic books.
I don't know why.
Maybe my short attention span.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I never did get into comic books.
> I don't know why.
> Maybe my short attention span.


Christ, can anyone say "I have no mouth and I must scream"?
Well, if you want some good social commentary from the 90s in a cyberpunk setting, give it a go.


----------



## Pomorek (May 11, 2020)

It's pretty impressive what the AI can do these days... All the more hilarious when it fails!

About potential NSFW, it depends, what is that she's licking exactly?...





And here, tentacle attack?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 11, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> About potential NSFW, it depends, what is that she's licking exactly?...


Looks like a rump roast to me lol


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> But now there are cartoons for adult.


Toby Fox called he wants Asriel back........... (Am I the only who think this portrait looks like that character?)


----------



## Ghostbird (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 12, 2020)

Ghostbird said:


>


Lmao XD


----------



## Starbeak (May 13, 2020)

This site is weird, I like it. 

*"I have no mouth and I must scream"*






*"You talkin' to me"*





...One more...

*"How you doin'*


----------



## Throwaway (May 13, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> It's pretty impressive what the AI can do these days... All the more hilarious when it fails!
> 
> About potential NSFW, it depends, what is that she's licking exactly?...
> 
> ...



The first image is sticky leftovers from a great time...

a great time eating a grape popsicle of course!


The second image?

I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

_Fox face in the process of being shredded from behind by a large, rotating blade._


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

_An annoying loaf of bread._


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

_Bat with a giant face for a body. _


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

the eyes are so weird


----------



## Zehlua (May 17, 2020)

Oh, a Judy Hopps leopard?




Wow, two different eye styles?!




Oh dear. We've begun to fall off the wagon.




oh dear...




WHAT




NO


----------



## Zehlua (May 17, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> 50,000 e621 images? Including tags like "what has science done" , "what", or the infamous cheese-grater image? That AI probably has PTSD. I'm shocked those fursonas came out half as decent.


Cheese grater???


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 17, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Cheese grater???


Oh you innocent soul


----------



## Zehlua (May 17, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Oh you innocent soul


Though I am curious... I also kinda value my innocence


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 17, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Though I am curious... I also kinda value my innocence


It was recently taken down but it will forever live in our hearts.


----------



## Zehlua (May 17, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It was recently taken down but it will forever live in our hearts.


What the hell was it?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 17, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> What the hell was it?


I'll DM you


----------



## Punji (May 17, 2020)

Here we are to witness innocence lost.


----------



## mangomango (May 21, 2020)

They are melting away.


----------



## Brood_Spider (May 23, 2020)

There are some very interesting errors as the program doesn't "realize" whats its generating. Cool stuff, I want my own image generator so I don't have to make a lot of art. :3


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 28, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Cheese grater???


What have I done?! Listen, there are some things better off not knowing...



Brood_Spider said:


> There are some very interesting errors as the program doesn't "realize" whats its generating. Cool stuff, I want my own image generator so I don't have to make a lot of art. :3


Seriously though! What's stopping an artist who owns a similar AI from using this program instead of drawing and passing the AI's work off as their own? The AI certainly won't swoop in to claim art theft otherwise. If a computer can create hundreds of serviceable or even decent images in a few seconds, how will this affect the furry art economy?


----------



## Zehlua (May 29, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> What have I done?! Listen, there are some things better off not knowing...
> 
> 
> Seriously though! What's stopping an artist who owns a similar AI from using this program instead of drawing and passing the AI's work off as their own? The AI certainly won't swoop in to claim art theft otherwise. If a computer can create hundreds of serviceable or even decent images in a few seconds, how will this affect the furry art economy?



I mean... people will always want a custom fursona as opposed to a generated one.


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> I mean... people will always want a custom fursona as opposed to a generated one.


This. The overwhelming majority of people who use bases mostly do so so that they can give artist's a baseline to work from.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> _An annoying loaf of bread._


What the shit did this AI do to you Velma??


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Oh, a Judy Hopps leopard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SO CURSED


----------



## redhusky (Jun 14, 2020)

This thread is filled with abominations and should be purged with fire. For the glory of God, of course.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 15, 2020)

redhusky said:


> This thread is filled with abominations and should be purged with fire. For the glory of God, of course.


FOOL! YOUR "GOD" TREMBLES IN THE BEAUTY CHAOS HAS BESTOWED UPON THE FURRY FANDOM!!!!!!!!!!! XD (I'm joking by the way.... and this is what I am referring to for those who unaware: Warhammer 40000 Forces Of Chaos / Characters - TV Tropes . However, Warhammer Fantasy Battle works too.....)


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Jun 16, 2020)

Wait. That's illegal.


----------



## Rhys Tieran (Jun 16, 2020)

Diney Worl!


----------



## bodocumentaries (Jun 16, 2020)

you could make a game out of this! lol


----------



## GlitterFog (Jun 16, 2020)

Honestlyyy, with the actually decent ones I wouldn't be surprised if it was just the network coming a bit too close to the training data and outputting something that is in fact one of the original pictures with some minor disturbances. Now that, I'd say, sounds potentially very copyright infring-y. : P


----------



## lemonadevik (Jun 17, 2020)

(But honestly a lot of these give good ideas for a new character/fursona. Obviously donut steel but there's some good ideas.)


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 19, 2020)

The left eye has some serious "Earthworm Jim" vibes going on, but I don't think it fits this "character" very well.


----------



## Filter (Jun 22, 2020)

This is what the singularity is gonna look like, isn't it?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes, I have some ear wax. It's a medical condition. Oops, I didn't realize my tip had popped out...


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh, this thread is back again! Hello!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi! I have a headache!


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 5, 2021)

Somebody help me, I can't stop laughing...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 5, 2021)

Skynet is getting closer and closer.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 5, 2021)

Meth is a hell of a drug


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 5, 2021)

Uh...... okay.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Skynet is getting closer and closer.


No. It's already here and it's sending us a message!







Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Meth is a hell of a drug


Goddamn right it is.


----------



## DieselPowered (Jun 5, 2021)

This thing is going to haunt my dreams.


----------



## DieselPowered (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Jun 6, 2021)

_Insanity's circles continue their motion... _


----------



## Maur (Jun 6, 2021)

Dear AI, I'm sorry but... are you okay?
Looks like  if Mewtwo shagged a shark balloon.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 6, 2021)

@ssaannttoo 's evil twin


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 6, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> @ssaannttoo 's evil twin


Ssaannttwwoo!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> @ssaannttoo 's evil twin


That actually looks really cool xD


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 6, 2021)

Well, not to worry you but there appears to be another version also...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

Foxes are just popular.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes they are.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 7, 2021)

You know it's unsettling when even I find it unsettling...


----------



## Maur (Jun 7, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> You know it's unsettling when even I find it unsettling...



GOOD. GRIEF.
Is this what happens when you microwave anime?

*Edit*: ykw I'm gonna draw this wretched thing.
Next speedpaint challenge: _Half-baked, half-melted animu abomination_


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 7, 2021)

two things, 1: i would love for someone to draw a lake-bath scene of my sona. 2: my age is wrong on here, how do i get it changed?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 8, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> two things, 1: i would love for someone to draw a lake-bath scene of my sona. 2: my age is wrong on here, how do i get it changed?


You gotta talk to the admin


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> You know it's unsettling when even I find it unsettling...


AAAAAA

XD
I've found a super unsettling/uncanny version of nick wilde a while ago

It's the last seed! 99999


Spoiler: Uncanny wilde lol










*Screams SUPER loud*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> @ssaannttoo 's evil twin


Oooohh woow!!
Evil but cool @ssaannttoo's twin
I love this awesome one!

And a cuddly cousin! w


Pomorek said:


> Well, not to worry you but there appears to be another version also...





ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 112397
> 
> Foxes are just popular.


Indeed haha
I luv foxes uwu


----------



## Maur (Jun 8, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> AAAAAA
> 
> XD
> I've found a super unsettling/uncanny version of nick wilde a while ago
> ...



MOTHER OF MERCY, POOR NICK!
Also, look at his mouth. He's chewing on a skeleton.

Speaking of Nick... 




... two hours of just scrolling through TFDNE just to see what the AI can do to poor Mr Wilde. Some look good (at least at first glance).


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Maur said:


> MOTHER OF MERCY, POOR NICK!
> Also, look at his mouth. He's chewing on a skeleton.
> 
> Speaking of Nick...
> ...


You've spent to much time on this xD


----------



## Maur (Jun 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You've spent to much time on this xD


This Fursona Does Not Exist is awfully _addicting_.
I think I need help.

EDIT: Actually scratch that, I'm gonna go look for Toriel! The AI loves to ruin her.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Maur said:


> This Fursona Does Not Exist is awfully _addicting_.
> I think I need help.


My pfp is actually from that site :3


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2021)

Maur said:


> MOTHER OF MERCY, POOR NICK!
> Also, look at his mouth. He's chewing on a skeleton.
> 
> Speaking of Nick...
> ...


Hahaha

Those look super amazing!!!
Female nicole wilde

Derp wilde

Squashed nick

Big Blue eyes, pointy nose, chasing mice and digging holes.

Young Nick

Gideon wilde

Young nick etc!!



ssaannttoo said:


> You've spent to much time on this xD


XD
It is addictive!


----------



## Maur (Jun 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My pfp is actually from that site :3



Wait, for reals? It looks so clean I could've sworn a human had drawn it.

EDIT: With 'clean' I mean like no direct signs of melty-globby-AIslobby fragments.
_... o sweet mother of mercy, we're doomed!_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 8, 2021)

Maur said:


> Wait, for reals? It looks so clean I could've sworn a human had drawn it.
> 
> _... o sweet mother of mercy, we're doomed!_


Well 



his is the original and the pfp is an edited version.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> My pfp is actually from that site :3





Maur said:


> Wait, for reals? It looks so clean I could've sworn a human had drawn it.
> 
> _... o sweet mother of mercy, we're doomed!_


Haha yesh!

His pfp comes from there!
But I know that the first version looks a bit glitchy

*Looks at forum moments OP pic*

But adorable in any way! ^w^


----------



## Maur (Jun 8, 2021)

When the Novocaine kicks in.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2021)

*drunken anime noises*


----------



## Maur (Jun 8, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> *drunken anime noises*


 
    Gah, shame about the derp artefacts because this creature is borderline adorable.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2021)

Maur said:


> Gah, shame about the derp artefacts because this creature is borderline adorable.


Haha it is right?

But just as with santy's icon we can make adkustements

I did "adopt" a mice girl and made her some edits and it's perfect now :3


----------



## Maur (Jun 8, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Haha it is right?
> 
> But just as with santy's icon we can make adkustements
> 
> I did "adopt" a mice girl and made her some edits and it's perfect now :3


That gives me an idea. I'm going to try (_TRY _is a keyword) to heal some of these poor AI creatures.

Photoshop serving as a virtual vet clinic. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 8, 2021)

Maur said:


> _... o sweet mother of mercy, we're doomed!_


_Yes indeed. It will come in the deepest night...



_


Maur said:


> This Fursona Does Not Exist is awfully _addicting_.
> I think I need help.
> 
> EDIT: Actually scratch that, I'm gonna go look for Toriel! The AI loves to ruin her.


I agree, we can start a circle of Anonymous TFDNE Addicts. Also ,Toriel.






Fcomega121 said:


> Big Blue eyes, pointy nose, chasing mice and digging holes.


Pointy nose is rad.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 8, 2021)

Maur said:


> That gives me an idea. I'm going to try (_TRY _is a keyword) to heal some of these poor AI creatures.
> 
> Photoshop serving as a virtual vet clinic. What a time to be alive.


Ooooh!! Cooolioo!!

Wanna see the results soon if you do! :3

*Derps happily thinking in cutie images*


----------



## Maur (Jun 9, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> _Yes indeed. It will come in the deepest night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
This thing
Am I the only one seeing a flower made out of floppy ears and flippers or should I call a doctor? 

As for that Toriel... I'm just going to carry on pretending I never saw it. It's for the best.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

Maur said:


> This Fursona Does Not Exist is awfully _addicting_.
> I think I need help.
> 
> EDIT: Actually scratch that, I'm gonna go look for Toriel! The AI loves to ruin her.


not my baby toriel! nooooooo! *cries in butterscotch-cinnamon pie*


----------



## Maur (Jun 9, 2021)

Another microwave victim, now with extra plastic wrap! Fun for the whole family!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

i think i might have accidentally shocked the image, and fried it....


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 9, 2021)

Me after work today be like...





Besides, at this point I've seen enough to tell that the original sample set must have been "contaminated" with NSFW material. I've got some examples that are borderline too explicit to post.



Maur said:


> ^
> This thing
> Am I the only one seeing a flower made out of floppy ears and flippers or should I call a doctor?
> 
> As for that Toriel... I'm just going to carry on pretending I never saw it. It's for the best.


Or I should see a doctor for seeing eldritch abominations everywhere. Too much Necronomicon I guess...

How about a more nicely "drawn" Toriel then. Except she looks bit menacing or something, with that fang sticking out.




And here, a horse Toriel?...


----------



## Maur (Jun 10, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Me after work today be like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm starting to believe TFDNE is a scrapped chapter for the Necronomicon. Even hell dwellers speak of these monstrosities in hushed voices.

Oh, man, the horse Toriel! She looks like she's staring in disbelief at her (   ) (  ) 's as they deflate.


----------



## Yastreb (Jun 10, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 10, 2021)

The find of today: fekkin' hyoomans (plus kemono).


Spoiler


----------



## Maur (Jun 11, 2021)

These make my intentionally effed up Oblivion meltystretchyheads look normal.

The fourth looks like a candy booger going '_Ara Ara_' fsdfhsgdfh


----------



## Filter (Jun 11, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> The find of today: fekkin' hyoomans (plus kemono).
> 
> 
> Spoiler


One of those looks familiar. XD


Spoiler


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2021)

Haha! I just checked in on this thread. The pictures you all are posting are pure gold!


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 11, 2021)

Alright crew, it's weekend!






Filter said:


> One of those looks familiar. XD


I knew I've seen that one before!


----------



## Maur (Jun 11, 2021)

Assorted microwaved Judys.
My head is ready for the guillotine.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 11, 2021)

These are actually pretty good :0c


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 12, 2021)

Maur said:


> My head is ready for the guillotine.


Yes indeed, because you failed to include these glorious examples!
Judy Chonks:




Male Judy (Judas??...):




Terminal stage of the four-ears disease:


----------



## Maur (Jun 13, 2021)

I wanted to make a compilation of decent Torielles but I'm afraid a few globster children made it in.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 13, 2021)

For something more neat looking: @Kuroserama , is that you?   





And for things _less_ neat looking: the theme of today is AI being almost there but not quite making it!
Leopard spots interpreted as some horrid skin disease:




Were these meant to be foxbats?...








Was that meant to be a camel? 




And here, looks the AI attempted to make a deer but got confused how to interpret the antlers:


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 13, 2021)

Maur said:


> View attachment 113180
> 
> I wanted to make a compilation of decent Torielles but I'm afraid a few globster children made it in.


----------



## Maur (Jun 13, 2021)

Pomorek said:


>


 
Foxbat's bringing home the golden trophy for the shoulder championship.

The "deer" looks like someone dumped a cup of... _cappuccino _on its head.


----------



## Maur (Jun 13, 2021)

Pomorek said:


>


 
I love when the AI tries to generate fuzz and floof like this because it makes the creatures look like the result of dropping a lollipop on the carpet.


----------



## Maur (Jun 13, 2021)

_
Meanwhile In a parallel universe..._


----------



## sushy (Jun 13, 2021)

haha some of these are not that bad, but others look really weird!


----------



## hologrammaton (Jun 13, 2021)

*AI*?  Generating?  *Generative* AI... Creations generated by *Generative AI*?  haaa.. haa.. ha... ahaha...Ha... Hahahahahaha
AHAHAHAHAHA​    HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
H̷̞͎͓͟ͅA̸͚̭͟H̘̝̭͢A̛̳͔͈̳͙̦̙̼͘H̶̸̼̯͜A͔̣̗̠͢H̪̞A̷̦̮͓̘̖̟̦͢H̡̩̳͢A̭̬̙̯̗̫̞͞H̷̲̱͖͉̙̙̕͝ͅA̡̰͎͕̳̝̺͢H̸̦̻̤̱̜̲A҉̺̼̹͈̩̤́͜




Don't be silly, that's impossible​


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 13, 2021)

I've found a possible theme song to this whole project...


Spoiler











What's more, I've found some other use of that website. Since a long time I wanted to learn 3D sculpting. But I had confidence issues, let's call it like that. Couldn't push through the initial, inevitably bad learning phase. Now however, even if I fail completely, there's always the consolation that whatever I do, the AI on that site has already made something more grotesque! Somehow this brings me into much better mindset for trying. And many of the good images there can serve as references, the facial structure is clear and I can try to follow. Bonus points for not intruding on people's copyrights. Here's the first decent attempt, I know well that there are some mistakes still, but hey, this is just the beginning.


Spoiler











Now, not to be too serious...


Spoiler


----------



## Maur (Jun 13, 2021)

Dude, that seriously looks good! My experience with 3D sculpting is restricted to basic Jabba the Blobfish-heads á la Sculptris. Your rendition of that feline femme is definitely an improvement over the original!

I had a feeling clicking on the second spoiler was a bad idea but I couldn't help myself. 
Blobcat, the slurper of souls.


Spoiler: GHEUUUURGHALELELHUURGH!-cat






When the shrooms kick in just as you have a stroke.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 13, 2021)

Maur said:


> Dude, that seriously looks good! My experience with 3D sculpting is restricted to basic Jabba the Blobfish-heads á la Sculptris. Your rendition of that feline femme is definitely an improvement over the original!


Thank you kindly! Improvement over the original, that's quite an achievement. 





And I think I'm going to sort-of focus on felines with these exercises, right now they're pretty much absent from my gallery. 

To clarify a bit, I'm working with 3D for years, but hardly ever tried sculpting. So far I would rather construct my models polygon-by-polygon. It works well but it's so slooooowwww... Sculpting has a potential to speed things up exponentially.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 14, 2021)

Okay, only one finding today cause I don't have much time, but it will be something Really. Special.
Click at your own risk.


Spoiler


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 14, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> For something more neat looking: @Kuroserama , is that you?


Ahh, the world cannot handle more than one of me!


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 15, 2021)

The theme of today: headgear!


----------



## Maur (Jun 16, 2021)

Shoot, I forgot to check on my favorite thread.
Also, here, have a hat-headed dog with a bacon mustache.





EDIT


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 16, 2021)

Your Obligatory Daily Monstrosity is here.


----------



## Maur (Jun 17, 2021)

What's the gooey stuff hovering around it? Seme- Yoghurt glyphs?



If The annoying Orange and the Lorax had a child.

EDIT Editing disaster


----------



## Maur (Jun 17, 2021)

_AHYUCK! _


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 18, 2021)

I found one that I actually am unsure if it would be allowed to be posted. 

It's pretty clear that it is _very _NSFW. 
The AI must have had quite the educational lesson that day.


----------



## Maur (Jun 18, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I found one that I actually am unsure if it would be allowed to be posted.
> 
> It's pretty clear that it is _very _NSFW.
> The AI must have had quite the educational lesson that day.



_Do it._


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 19, 2021)

_Oh Lawd he comin'!_





I was away for a while, but now I'm back. With another sculpting exercise too.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 19, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> _Oh Lawd he comin'!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOL'd at the first one.
Second one looks good


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 19, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> _Oh Lawd he comin'!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, you make it look so easy! It's really impressive, giving these souls new life like that.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 20, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Gosh, you make it look so easy! It's really impressive, giving these souls new life like that.


Thank you. The fact is that for longest time (I think it was 2 years!) I couldn't get enough confidence to try out the sculpting properly. I'd watch hours upon hours of tutorials, open the program, start messing around, didn't like how clumsy I am with it, quit... Sculpting is pretty much like drawing but in 3D space, and I'm not at all good at freehand drawing. Literally, this website with its deformed monstrosities somehow was exactly what I needed. Because even if I fail spectacularly, this AI always has something much worse. 

It turns out it was (almost) purely a confidence issue, once I started with a better mindset it really goes much better too. I'm far from being proficient though, these projects taking days should technically be possible within hours!

So yeah, it's not as easy for me as it looks... at least currently. But I'd like to encourage you to try. Many artists with background in drawing find the 3D sculpting much more approachable than the other aspects of 3D. Just watch some introductory tutorial(s) about Blender's basics, and then you can move to those directly sculpting-related. No heavy 3D knowledge is required to start. The only necessary thing is a tablet, but it doesn't at all need to be fancy. For these exercises I borrow my wife's old trusty Bamboo and it's 100% sufficient. 

Now, I figured I can add some basic materials and lighting to the last project. Turned out rather neat if I can say, and further exercises will be rendered in such a format. 




Also, I think in time this fine kitty might get _adopted_ into my cast of characters. Kind of want to make her a sabertooth or something.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> Judy calm the comps im haming a stmoke


this made me laugh XD


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 20, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Thank you. The fact is that for longest time (I think it was 2 years!) I couldn't get enough confidence to try out the sculpting properly. I'd watch hours upon hours of tutorials, open the program, start messing around, didn't like how clumsy I am with it, quit... Sculpting is pretty much like drawing but in 3D space, and I'm not at all good at freehand drawing. Literally, this website with its deformed monstrosities somehow was exactly what I needed. Because even if I fail spectacularly, this AI always has something much worse.
> 
> It turns out it was (almost) purely a confidence issue, once I started with a better mindset it really goes much better too. I'm far from being proficient though, these projects taking days should technically be possible within hours!
> 
> ...


Those are some fantastic tips! Thank you! I've been interested in getting into some of the 3D stuff and rigging, especially since VR is becoming so popular. Even now I feel way behind the times but no time like the present!

And I know what you mean about having confidence on something that can be considered a "throw-away" project. I tend to do that, too, and it makes things easier. At least, until I get to a part where I'm like "Wow, this is looking good!" then I get nervous to make marks. Digital marks. With save files and an undo button. Why am I such a scaredy? I don't know. 

I love using this site for inspiration, though. It's fun to quickly see color palettes and different shapes in such a quick side-by-side option.
She would look fantastic as a sabertooth. You should totally do that. Her eye color is gorgeous!

So I'll add 3D tutorials to my to-do list and play around that some time. Ah, what art adventures await!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 20, 2021)

Maur said:


> What's the gooey stuff hovering around it? Seme- Yoghurt glyphs?
> View attachment 113686
> If The annoying Orange and the Lorax had a child.
> 
> EDIT Editing disaster


Hahahaahaha

*flops laughing*


----------



## Maur (Jun 21, 2021)

On the fence about posting this because of _reasons_.



Spoiler: Big melty mommy milkers


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 113361
> View attachment 113362


Oh my god!!! A deformed and a chocolate mauf hahaha



Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 113363


OwO!!

@ssaannttoo!!! A fennec like you!
LIKE you!!! <3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 21, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Oh my god!!! A deformed and a chocolate mauf hahaha
> 
> 
> OwO!!
> ...


Crazy xD


----------



## Hiridor (Jun 21, 2021)

ngl i looked at this and saw the nose as the mouth, which imo makes it 100x better.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 23, 2021)

As my main point of interest lately is trying not to die from heatwave, today's topic will be something appropriate: melting. 




















Bonus: a picture depicting reaction to looking at a thermometer today.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 23, 2021)

Maur said:


> View attachment 113182
> 
> _Meanwhile In a parallel universe..._


I was gonna say something but this beats everything


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 25, 2021)

Not much to add today, but I won't leave you without a randomly generated masterpiece. You'd think it's pretty cute, but then you look closer...




I would love to know, how the hell did the AI come up with this idea that the character's tongue should go all the way around their head.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2021)

Some abstract too


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 26, 2021)

You'd think it's Salvador Dali, but no. It's thisfursonadoesnotexist.com.




I really want it as a wall picture though, so people will be asking who painted it!

A bad case of maniacal trichophagia:




A wolf dude was trying on a bra, got it pulled up way too high and now someone saw him like that:




And this picture would be good, but why the hell is there a tiny beehive (or _butterfly-hive??_...) on her shoulder?!





EDIT: enough for now, my head is smoking from all the insanity!


----------



## Maur (Jun 26, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> You'd think it's Salvador Dali, but no. It's thisfursonadoesnotexist.com.
> 
> A wolf dude was trying on a bra, got it pulled up way too high and now someone saw him like that:
> 
> ...


Goddammit, the bra wolf had me all "Hey, this looks good" until I scrolled down and noticed the Chernobylized face.




_"URGHEL-BERURGHEL!"_


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 27, 2021)

Alright kids, there we go again with this mess!




Balancing a stone on her head (or is it a meatball?):




A really angry bear:




A ninja with cat mask, but with bare arms:




A drunk kitty:




Strangest locomotion organs I've seen yet:




If you tell her to bite your ass, she's going to take it literally:


Spoiler










And she's just reacting to all that's happening above her...


----------



## Yastreb (Jun 27, 2021)

The last one looks pretty nice actually. It is deformed but in a stylish way.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 27, 2021)

Mood


----------



## Maur (Jun 28, 2021)

Met these cool furs during an acid trip. Dunno how they were able to traverse the borders of my mind and into reality but whatever.





PS I named the pink one "Screaming Cotton Candy".


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 28, 2021)

Maur said:


> Met these cool furs during an acid trip. Dunno how they were able to traverse the borders of my mind and into reality but whatever.
> 
> View attachment 114762
> 
> PS I named the pink one "Screaming Cotton Candy".


Why is this a thing xD


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Why is this a thing xD


I know right? XD

It's adorable and funny lol


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jun 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 114707
> 
> Mood


LOOKS LIKE A BOOTLEGED NICK WILLDE FROM ZOOTOPIA


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 29, 2021)

KitsuneMaster20 said:


> LOOKS LIKE A BOOTLEGED NICK WILLDE FROM ZOOTOPIA


But he looks so sad xD


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 29, 2021)

Maur said:


> Met these cool furs during an acid trip. Dunno how they were able to traverse the borders of my mind and into reality but whatever.


Wanna see my ayahuasca experience gone wrong?


Spoiler


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 29, 2021)

"Gisnep" on durgs xD














Animeme!





Cute sensual gorl with a scar?





I love this generator xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 29, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Wanna see my ayahuasca experience gone wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How xD


----------



## Maur (Jul 1, 2021)

Me when I realize I'm out of Buffalo Trace. _Again_.


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 1, 2021)

S h o c k e d ?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jul 1, 2021)

Practically *aching* to see what this.... errr, creature looks like in full.




Thinking whoever did Michael Jackson's nose jobs is responsible for this one too.




Edit: Added mooore! ^^

"Look at these ears! These stupid ears!" *rips them off*




I'mma dub this one 'Bitter boob face"




Just looking at this gave me vertigo. WhIcH WaY iS uP?! Is that a hat down there? Is that a tongue atop his head? Assuming his head is right side up that is!? WhY mUsT wE sUfFeR tHiS mAdNeSs?!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 1, 2021)

Life is pain


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 6, 2021)

Alright, the third sculpting exercise has been finally finalized!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 6, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Alright, the third sculpting exercise has been finally finalized!


Very nice!


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 6, 2021)

While we're at it, I added some - very quick and simple - texturing to my first sculpt. Looks quite a bit better if I may say.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 7, 2021)

How do you keep doing this?!


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> How do you keep doing this?!


Do you mean me? Well, I want to get so proficient with these things that I'll be able to do it in one-two evenings, not a whole week. Which then should allow for speed-ups in my "regular" realistic art. Maybe after 10 or so such exercises I'll get there...


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 7, 2021)

Well they look really cool >~<


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well they look really cool >~<


Thank you! In fact I'd like to encourage you to try this too. Check out some beginner tutorials about sculpting in Blender 3D and give it a try. The sculpting is pretty much self-contained and doesn't require any enormous 3D knowledge about other aspects of the program, just the basics. You'd need a graphics tablet, but it can be of any decent kind.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 7, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Thank you! In fact I'd like to encourage you to try this too. Check out some beginner tutorials about sculpting in Blender 3D and give it a try. The sculpting is pretty much self-contained and doesn't require any enormous 3D knowledge about other aspects of the program, just the basics. You'd need a graphics tablet, but it can be of any decent kind.


Do ya download it?


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Do ya download it?


Blender 3D? That's the best part, it's 100% free software, no strings attached. Pretty mind-blowing for what it can do.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 7, 2021)

Wooooah, We talked about it in art class but we never really did anything with it.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 8, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Thank you! In fact I'd like to encourage you to try this too. Check out some beginner tutorials about sculpting in Blender 3D and give it a try. The sculpting is pretty much self-contained and doesn't require any enormous 3D knowledge about other aspects of the program, just the basics.


Oooooh amazing! I always wanted to make 3D art! :3

Buut I'm always stuck on the polygon making and other aspects of it, All I was able to make was only a badly painted spaceship nwn



Pomorek said:


> You'd need a graphics tablet, but it can be of any decent kind.


0-o

.....
*flops down in no tablet*



ssaannttoo said:


> Wooooah, We talked about it in art class but we never really did anything with it.


Oooh probably you should start by yourself!
And an advantage is that if by then they make an art project with blender, you'll be prepared beforehand!! :3


----------



## Maur (Jul 10, 2021)

_
I have no mouth, and I must scream_


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 11, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Buut I'm always stuck on the polygon making and other aspects of it, All I was able to make was only a badly painted spaceship nwn


That's an important part. Sculpting is not about polygon making! Especially with the "Dyntopo" option turned on, you adjust the shape and not worry about polygons. Also, you should see my very first attempt at an animal model... It was such a disaster that I didn't even save it! 


Fcomega121 said:


> *flops down in no tablet*


Well, you can try with a mouse... It won't be as convenient and well-controlled, but in a pinch it could work, I think. Remember the Shift+F key combination, it allows to adjust the strength of the sculpting brush interactively right there in the 3D workspace, without the need to click on any buttons or sliders. Very important when you have just a mouse and can't use pen pressure to control the brush strength. Also, the F key alone allows to change the brush size quickly the same way. 



Maur said:


> View attachment 115870
> _I have no mouth, and I must scream_


Or, a covid mask matching the color of the fur. Or maybe just a ninja!


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 12, 2021)

Today the system "blessed me" with this splendid artwork...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Today the system "blessed me" with this splendid artwork...


Such a handsome, young man. UuU I bet he'd sound like:



 _Hoi~!_


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 18, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I don't get it


You don't want to get it


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 19, 2021)

frown.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 19, 2021)

The great Flamingo is here xD


----------



## Jojer (Sep 6, 2022)

Gotta share the love and keep the thread alive!


----------

